# Audi A4 Allroad trailer hitch b8 b8.5 for sale



## kenncmiller (Jul 23, 2002)

I have this on my wife’s car and love it. Purchased on for my sister’s 2013 Allroad and she got rear ended and car totaled before we installed it. Brand new in box with hardware. Here is a link to my local ad 
Check out this item https://offerup.co/QpiaDutKHkb
$200 obo


----------



## KadeTime (8 mo ago)

Interesting looks clean , prefers the EU stock hidden one but good option


----------

